
Ask HN: What's your dream as a programmer? - tjRonnh
What motivates&#x2F;keeps you going?
======
awareBrah
Level up my skills and creativity to create a "lifestyle" business that I can
be passionate that also provides enough for me to pay my bills and more, be my
own boss, own my time, etc

~~~
csallen
This exactly! I'd like to make enough money from a project of mine to
comfortably support myself, while also enjoying the project itself. The first
part is hard, but the second is easy, because I only start projects that I
like! (Current project is
[https://IndieHackers.com](https://IndieHackers.com), launched a month ago, so
far so good!)

~~~
thepredestrian
Oh wow, what a coincidence. I was just reading it last night (had bookmarked
it earlier and decided to read it yesterday). Very cool project though, would
love it if the interviews were longer / turned into podcasts

------
WheelsAtLarge
To write code that outlasts me, so far all my projects are gone within a few
years after I stopped working for the company that needed it.

~~~
sotojuan
I wonder how often this happens.

~~~
undersuit
My entire career, as short as it still is. In the last 8 years I've worked for
3 companies. Every single new project I've worked on has suffered from
continuous feature creep; irreconcilable contract disputes; or immediate
obsolescence.

My wins are fixing little bugs, I have no career achievements.

~~~
bendixso
Totally feeling the same frustration here. The only projects I have worked on
that have stood the test of time are my own side projects.

This has led me to conclude that most forms of employment in the software
industry will leave you with little to speak for. You have to create your own
thing if you want to make an impact.

------
afarrell
To build systems that should exist in society, reduces people's frustrations,
and generates revenue/cuts costs.

But really: To raise a child and see her grow and learn about the world:
[http://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/2013-09-08](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/comic/2013-09-08)

------
bbcbasic
The love of producing something I can interact with. And writing elegant code.

It's uncool but I'm enjoying learning more about WPF for this reason!

------
imauld
Writing libraries/API's that when used by other devs makes them say "This is
really easy to use."

------
bendixso
Early on in my career, I released a somewhat successful iOS app for
skateboarders. It was really cool seeing monthly revenue come in, even if it
was only a few hundred dollars.

I basically want that same feeling times 20, so I'm getting enough to live on
from my own products.

I also want to work on projects where I either have full creative control or
get to work with great designers who I mostly agree with.

I want the financial comfort to confidently say 'no' to every bad idea I hear.

------
ruler88
Finding a market need that everyone else seems to have missed.

------
yolesaber
Money and power

------
tmaly
my side project. I want to create something the world values while at the same
time keep myself learning something new

------
probinso
To not ever use a computer again

------
ohgh1ieD
I'd like to create a small business then hire someone who writes the code, so
I never ever have to write code again.

------
visionscaper
Motivation? Developing applications and services people truly enjoy.

Dream? Writing code that is used continuously in production for centuries. ;)

------
p333347
To start my own company and become a billionaire in ten years time so that I
can fully concentrate on pursuing other life interests for the rest of my
life. (I don't mind becoming politically influential as I intend to use those
powers for the good (no seriously) but that is secondary.)

~~~
rpeden
You can probably pursue your interests with a lot less than a billion dollars!
YMMV depending on your interests, of course.

If, for example, you were able to build a business that could bring in
$300k-$500k net annually without requiring you to spend all of your time on
the business, what percentage of your life interests would you be able to
pursue?

~~~
p333347
Not a lot of them, about a third only, and certainly not wholeheartedly with
gay abandon, which would be a shame as I am really want to do things
wholeheartedly with gay abandon. My milage does vary (MMDV).

------
crypticlizard
An interest in possibilities. What if I apply myself to a data set that
reveals fundamental truths about the universe? Or how to communicate with
extraterrestrials? Or reveals fundamental truths about Earth?

------
alirsgp
To destroy and rebuild humanity.

------
ddorian43
First you get the money, then you get the power, then you get the wom(a/e)n

------
burdalane
To write elegant code that simplifies life and and brings me fame and fortune.

------
seannaM
Run a small VR/game studio, work on my own experimental/risky ideas with a
small group of reliable, interesting people who share my vision strongly.

------
jeanlucas
Best case: Create a project that impacts lots of people. Worst case: be able
to create enough wealth to sustain me and my family.

------
byebyetech
quit programming.

------
luchadorvader
that I will succeed in making a spreadsheet editor that is better then excel
(not hard) and will be widely use by the majority of people (hard). I want to
destroy excel after the all the time I've had to endure vba or deal with its
stupid intricacies . im bitter. and I hate excel

------
LarryMade2
Seeing my stuff running and running well.

------
eecks
My dream would be to create something used and enjoyed by a lot of people

------
borplk
To build an online business that can earn me a good living as a one-man-band.

